# Offshore gear- Pflueger Torsion?



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi all,
Following from my Say G'day thread, I'm looking to invest in some 'beyond the breakers' and offshore gear. I'm a uni student on a budget, so I'm kind of restricted.

Big picture wise, given my circumstances, I'd really like to have two rods that will cover most bases for open water fishing, chasing reefies to kingies and tuna (chasing, not catching, being the operative word :lol: ).

After reading through many threads and some internet shopping, I've narrowed it down to a few choices. 
I'm thinking two spinning setups:

1) One 6000ish rigged up with 25-30lb for heavier stuff on an appropriate rod
I would like it to handle trolling, general fishing and a little jigging, so possibly fairly heavy duty. Looking to spend $150 to $200 on the reel, maybe another $100 on a rod.

What do people think of the Pfleuger Torsion? (~$200 from motackle http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4283)
There seems to be nothing written about them, but watching a few youtube videos they seem to be a fairly indestructable jigging reel (mere product placement for suckers like me?)
Otherwise Penn Spinfisher 850 seems to be popular.
Any other worthy contenders? My main criterion is indestructibility vs price. Stellas are out of the question 

What sort of rod would you tee this up with? I'm thinking my 5-8kg 6' Shakespeare Powerplus (my only non- K-mart piece) isn't up to this job.

2) For my second setup, I'm kind of open to suggestions. Perhaps a 2500ish size reel running 10lb line on a 6'6" rod? Too heavy?

If it helps, my dad has just returned to Japan for a month. However, looking at Japanese sites, they seem to have different models (or at least variances of them, in terms of bearings, drag and features etc) for any reels below the Stella and Sol price range. I am kind of struggling to find anything I could really ask him to bring back for me... 
The only thing that has caught my eye is this one: http://tinyurl.com/yc684hx it's part of the Daiwa Real Four range, would cost about $180.

Otherwise I'd just be looking to place an order online given the return of the strong AUD.
Sorry for posting the a long-winded and vague newbie question. I really have no idea what I need, though reading through this section has helped me get the ball rolling. Am I completely off the mark? I have no offshore experience.

Cheers, Hirosh


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

abu garcia soron 70 for 180ish on MO. has around 15-20kg of drag i think. maybe a silstar crystal blue powertip for rod
pflueger torsion only has 8kg of drag and the pflueger drag isnt anywhere near as good as daiwa or shimano.

for your other setup maybe an advantage 2500 from america(150 american). pflueger trion for rod(130 from MO)

hope this sorta helps


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Eric and Flop. Especially for info on Torsion. There is literally no info on the net about them (which isn't ever a particularly good sign...)

I'm liking what I've read about the Abu. Also, I notice that basspro have the Daiwa Sol on special for US$169
Looks like the Abu and the Sol are the go.

Now to start rod hunting. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

hey hirosh,

Dont worry looking for a reel with massive drag, you will never be able to use it all on a kayak anyway.
maybe look for reels that are more waterproof/resistant as they take alot of water splash and spray 
offshore. Also the Penn spinfisher 850 is a massive reel and would be very cumbersome on a yak also.
I have a Daiwa Exceler Oceano 4500j ,,$249,,, 9kg waterproof drag ,and have found it great for yak use, not 
to big not too small, have landed spanish macs upto 16kg with it matched to a silstar crystal tip
6ft, 8-15kg rod. anyway thats just one recommendation there are plenty more options, but i guess im trying
to say that your have to remember that it has to be a setup thats compact,functional and easy to use as well as 
having guts for bigger fish.
cheers mick


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have the penn 850 (50lb) on a penn 950 rod and its a heavy trolling outfit...having Adventure Island i can place more pressure on the fish and this rig hasn't been stopped yet...however it is a broom stick rod crap for casting and weighs a heap...the reel is bullet proof...so far...and handles the bigger fish well...the size hasn't been an issue but it is a horse...all up this rig cost less then $150...it is a gap filler until i can upgrade


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers Palmy,
My number one concern has always been durability rather than drag (I still don't even really know how to properly set drag). My research has thus far generally been centered on reviews in terms of waterproofing and ability to cop a bit of rough and tumble. I think that's why I am steering away from the Finn. Looks like a killer reel but I think it's beyond my abilities yet, esp. considering its weight!

I've think I've settled on a Soron and an Advantage. The discount on the Sol was negated by the 45% shipping fee from Basspro 

I think I will buy from this eBayer, as he offers US$25 shipping plus $3 per extra reel. So, if anyone wants cheap gear and would like to join my order, let me know! (e.g. you can get a Daiwa Advantage to your door for AU$155)
http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/dolilfishie (I have no affiliation).

Total cost for 2500 Advantage and STX70 comes to $380ish delivered, including 300yds of 40lb Powerplus braid. This will leave ample money for rods, once I re-green the wallet.

Would 10lb fireline suit the 2500 for fishing in the Harbour and what not?

EDIT: Ahh, the decision making is killing me! I'd also like to get into some jigging when I upgrade to the AI. People seem to think the Abu Soron isn't up for jigging. Would I be better off paying a little more (only AU$30) for a Shimano Spheros 14000, which I can then upgrade the bearings/drag/hanndle later to make it jiggilious?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good post mate and ive learnt a bit reading the responses. 
personally i really rate pfleugers and find them sweet to use.

i would imagine how well a reel stands up to offshore use has a bit to do with giving it a good wash and lube and probably store it in a hatch if you can whilst negotiating the breakers.

personally i find reels mainly get buggered by someone accidently standing on it in the bottom of the boat or dropping an anchor on it or such and rods usually get broken running into mangroves or bridge pylons or stuff.

for that reason i never buy really dear stuff. to be honest i reckon the old shimano baitrunner loaded up with something other than fireline ( i like finns) and youre ready to rumble. if there isnt much structure around then the drag isnt quite as critical.

those fin nors do look like one hell of a weapon though.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mate you dont need anything too big - 3000 - 4000 is all you need. Just make sure its compact and durable, smooth drag, simple and is braid friendly - exclude rear drags, baitrunners (too many bits to go wrong) . Forget the Spheros, Fin Nor and the Spinfishers. All really too big - unless your after BIG KINGS or BIG TUNA and fancy hauling them around all day.

You should aspire to the best you can afford - with the right gear you could approach most things.

One of my favourite outfits is Certate 3000 twinned with Nitro magnum Butt - this is pricey - but I could honestly say I could have a crack at anything with this outfit. From Bream to Kings and GTs with everything in between.

I'm not saying you need to spend this much but if you did it would be an investemnt that would be worthy - but size wise of reel is all you need. Get some good braid - something like Nitlon - and get some good leader and tie some great knots.

As for jigging - well I wouldnt suggest using the kind of gear you would use from a boat on a yak. Try Starting off with small jigs with your main outfit and see how you progress.

So go smaller, and get that outfit to be robust. It will be more fun having a smaller rig being pushed to its limits than fishing with a heavy un-responsive outfit.

When you get your reel give the inside a good spray with innox and that should hold you in good stead for a while - good luck

Cheers

Woppie


----------



## aichepee (Jun 7, 2009)

good decision on the soron. got the stx60 and is really really good for the money. should be costing around 350 rather than 180 imo. and the 70 comes with a full metal one piece handle. super durable as well.

with the advantage go for some 6 or 8lb fireline rather than 10lb. 10lb fireline will break at like 25lbs... thats why its so thick.


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers all. Lots of food for thought. Drove to Castle Hill to check out some things at BCF. Realised I'd left my phone (with GPS and internet) at home. Drove around the city centre for 1/2hr trying to stumble across it. Gave up and went home most unimpressed...

Daiwai Advantage is good to go. Fairly convinced likewise with the Soron, although for an extra AU$25 I can get a Stradic 4000FI ($170 delivered). Pretty settled on the Abu though, unless the masses think this is a horrible mistake. Price difference is not an issue, but whether it is more suitable/vastly higher quality being the decider.

The only decision left to make is the line weights for rods. I'm confused as whether they are rated for braid or mono, both, or something else.

*7' Pleuger Trion* for the Advantage 2500- should I go 2-4kg or 6-8kg? I've already got a 1-3kg (very cheap) daiwa combo which I'm looking to replace later but will use for the time being.

*7' Silstar Blue Crystaltip:* 6-8kg, 6-10kg, or 10-15kg? Have absolutely no idea  Most likely running 20-25lb Powerpro/Stren braid.The intended use for this rod is offshore and inshore trolling, jigging etc targets being kingies, small tuna, and other desirable impossibles.

Sorry to drag out thread with lots of questions and mind changes. Work and uni leaves me no time to think about fishing until late night. Feel free to forward me an advice services bill. :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

SO am I right in saying that your not casting with this outfit ????? Just trolling ????? Most of the kings I catch are casting plastics - so I would be going with something in the 6-8 kg range. But firstly I would get your reel and then put it onto the rod and see how balanced it feels. If your trolling / jigging only then you might want the heavier stick.............

If I were you I'd go to a big fising store and put your intended rod on your intended reel and get a feel for the outfit - I think if you went with the Stradic and the Silstar 6-10 kg - you might be covered for casting heavier plastics / trolling / and light jigging. But like I said see how it feels... but I wouldnt be going much biggger than a 4000 sized reel


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Hirosh,

Good choice with the Advantage 2500. Ive got one (as well as the 3500) matched to a 3-6kg composite rod for estuary fishing as well as off shore fishing. It's got 2 spools as well. Spool one up with 6lb braid and the other with 10lb for the heavier stuff (e.g. kingfish) and the reel will handle it well. I've noticed that the shop sells Spiderwire stealth braid in red in both 6lb and 10lb spools for a good price too. Plus would match nicely with the red on the reel 8)

As for the heavier rod, I've got the Silstar Crystal Blue 6'6" 10-15kg matched to a Baitrunner 4500 for the heavier stuff including livebaiting (not sure if live baiting is something you want to do) and, while it's a great rod, I'd go lighter if I had my choice again (maybe 6-10kg, or 8-12kg something like that). The rods are certainly strong enough.

For the heavier reel and for something different, have you checked out the new Daiwa Saltists? Meant to be pretty good though not sure if they're available in Oz yet. e.g. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Daiwa-Saltis...in_0?hash=item5ad3ae3e08&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14 Dunno if they come with a spare spool but the Abu Sorons are meant to be pretty good as well so either way you'll get a great reel at a great price.

As the others have said, get the reels from the states and then take them into a shop to see how they match up to the rods for balance, feel etc.

Good luck with the decisions

Marty


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

*** mate what would I do without you.

Do you think (combining ***'s and Marty's suggestions) that the 2500 Advantage, with 6lb one spool, 10lb other (cheers Marty ;-) on a the 3-6kg Plueger would be up for tossing plastics for kingies once in a blue moon, if I play my cards right in with the fight? Like someone said earlier, the fun is in pushing light gear. Just don't want to demolish my gear by going too far...

This would leave my heavier outfit to be more focused on the trolling/light jigging. To answer your question ***: yes, If my lighter rig can handle the above, then this setup would see relatively little casting. The reason being, once I get the Hobie AI I'm looking to get pretty adventurous, and would like a heavier outfit to take along.

Will get into the shops once these damn assessment pieces end and test out a stradic 4000/5000FI on the various silstars and take my pic.

Money from kayak sale has come through, so itching to invest  Thanks again!


----------

